# New Australian-only survey launched to understand the psychological & social elements of IBD



## stefan (Oct 17, 2013)

For the first time, Australia’s IBD community will lead a survey collecting insights on the emotional and mental health impacts of IBD in Australia. The survey created with the input of advocacy groups, patients and healthcare professionals is live and can be accessed by visiting www.ownyouribd.com.au

This is a survey for *Australians who have been medically diagnosed with IBD* and are over the age of 18. The survey is mostly multiple choice and should take you around 10 to 12 minutes to complete. The survey’s findings will be used to develop resources to improve support for people impacted by IBD and raise awareness of the condition.

While there are a number of studies canvassing the financial and economic impacts, less is known about the psychological, mental health and lifestyle impacts of the disease. This survey will look to bridge this gap by covering topics including relationships and support from healthcare professionals; information sources; day-to-day life issues such as on relationships, friendships, education, career choices and diet; as well as the emotional and mental health impacts of the condition.

By adding your voice to this initiative you can help shape a greater understanding of the challenges faced by the 75,000 Australians living with IBD.

*Visit www.ownyouribd.com.au to tell us what you think.*

The survey is sponsored by AbbVie, the new global, research-based biopharmaceutical company, which is focused on developing advanced therapies to address some of the world’s most complex and serious diseases, including IBD.


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 18, 2013)

*"This member has been approved by an Administrator to post this message."*


----------



## stefan (Nov 6, 2013)

If any more Australian patients with IBD are able to complete this survey it would be much appreciated, it's still open for a couple of weeks, and we are keen to get as much data as possible!


----------

